# démontage powerbook g3



## faridousan (5 Mai 2003)

j'ai cassé ma connection audio (à coté de la prise micro) ce qui fait que je n'ai plus de son sur ma machine. Je me suis procuré la piece de rechange mais je n'arrive pas à démonter le dessous du powerbook (je dois acceder à la carte par le dessous et non par le clavier. J'ai démonté l'entiereté des vis mais la plaque ça ne ce démonte pas. J'ai peur de forcer et de casser quelque chose.
Le modèle est un powerbook g3 noir de premiere generation.


----------



## Dan DT (8 Mai 2003)

Yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu peux aller ici &lt;http://www.sterpin.net/alwal.htm&gt; il y a ce que tu cherche

Bon démontage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dan


----------



## faridousan (9 Mai 2003)

Merci beaucoup! 
ça va pas etre de la tarte!


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par faridousan:</font><hr /> * j'ai cassé ma connection audio (à coté de la prise micro) ce qui fait que je n'ai plus de son sur ma machine. Je me suis procuré la piece de rechange mais je n'arrive pas à démonter le dessous du powerbook (je dois acceder à la carte par le dessous et non par le clavier. J'ai démonté l'entiereté des vis mais la plaque ça ne ce démonte pas. J'ai peur de forcer et de casser quelque chose.
Le modèle est un powerbook g3 noir de premiere generation. 









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'est arrivé sur mon iBook. J'ai été obligé d'acheter un iMic ...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca m'est arrivé sur mon iBook. J'ai été obligé d'acheter un iMic ...  *



ça va vachement marcher un iMic sur un PB G3 1ere génération...


----------



## vm (23 Juin 2003)

il y a aussi ce magnifique PDF d'Apple explicant tout sur tout du wallstreet http://lpascalon.free.fr/Themes/PB/PDF%27s/powerbook_g3_series.pdf


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2003)

faut pas mettre en ligne les services manual STP


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * faut mettre en ligne les services manual STP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut, ou faut pas ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> faut, ou faut pas ?
> 
> ...



faut pas


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> faut pas
> 
> ...



t'es pas drôle !!


----------

